# Tentatively announcing...



## Drazic<3

Hey girlies,

Well, yesterday on CD26 I got two very faint lines. I had all but convinced myself it was nothing, until I got another two this morning, then `pregnant` on a CB digi.

I feel scared, excited, over the moon, terrified and completely shellshocked. Maybe it will begin to sink in when I am officially late.

So, hope and wish for a lovely, sticky bubba girlies! :dust: 

....though this does mean that Lipsy is going to headbutt me. :haha:


OH - I forgot girlies, If you have me on facebook or twitter, could you please not mention it there? Want to make it until three before telling everyone else. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







100_7715.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 184


----------



## embo216

Oh wow Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## samzi

omg hun you are kidding?!!! huge congrats. eeeeeeeee im so excited for you!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

woooooow!!! massive congrats!!! Happy and healthy 9months:)


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations x


----------



## T'elle

congratulations hun!!!!!! xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

OMG hun, I am so so pleased for you - that's fantastic news! And you need to change the words above your new lovely avatar!! 

Congratulations :D x


----------



## lozzy21

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ::D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


OMG!!!!! Congratulations :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D Told you it would happen this month.
Im a bit excited:D:D:D:D:D:D: can ya tell lol


----------



## wait.and.see

Congratulations hun xo


----------



## hannah76

congrats!!! great news! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

omg!!!!!!!!!! this is soooooooo wonderful!!! huge huge huge congratulations sweetie :hugs::hugs: sooooooo happy for you :D x x xx


----------



## DiddyDons

Lovely news x


----------



## eclipse

Well, the amount you boinked, I'm not surprised :rofl: And I don't headbutt pregnant girls. Just the nonpregnant cheating on the deal kind, so you got lucky!!!! :lol: As I told you already, I'm SO SO SO SO SO SO HAPPY for you, I think I could cry!!! I am just thrilled to no end!!! And those niggly pains? Completely normal, it will freak you out all the time, I will tell you right now, but its ok. Its the womb growing to accomodate the new visitor. El must be THRILLED!!! :D :D :D I'm really over the moon excited for you!!! And I promise not to tell your mom. :rofl:


----------



## andresmummy

Awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## shambaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

woohoooooo! wow, katie, that's fantastic news, so hoping your little bubba is a sticky one. if it couldn't be my month i'm so glad it's yours, totally understand your worries, though, but please just try to enjoy the moment for now. was it the silent ninja :sex: that did it? if so i am so going to try it this month!!!!!

tons of sticky :dust: coming your way :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd234/charllote_n/congrats.gif


:thumbup: :happydance: :hugs: :kiss: :cloud9:


----------



## BumpyCake

Congratulations hunni!!! That's fantastic!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations

:hug:


----------



## eclipse

OMG, Shambaby!!! It *WAS* the :ninja::sex:!!!!!! WE GOTTA GET ON THAT BANDWAGON!!!!! :rofl: :rofl::thumbup:


----------



## kellysays2u

Congratulations hun! Have a HnH 9 months!!! :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations!!!:flow:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carriecinaz

* Congratulations!!! *


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats! x


----------



## Pops

You told!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank goodness I don't have to keep quiet anymore!!!!

You already know but I'll say it again, I am OVER THE MOON for you hunny :happydance:

You deserve it :hugs:

xxx


----------



## jen1604

I think you already sense I'm a bit excited by me texting you at some ridiculously early hour yesterday ;) 
Well honey I said I would be all over your announcement with 90 million smilies so here we go....
:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::friends::fool::tease::wohoo::wohoo::loopy: :icecream: :drunk::pizza::smug::smug::smug:
There you go.
Congrats again honey,you know I am so ridiculously happy and excited for you guys :) I have loved being with you through WTT and then TTC (although I accidentally skipped the TTC stage) and now we'll be in the trimester sections together!
Big smooches to you always my gorgeous friend.
And remember,the lord works in mysterious ways :rofl: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluemoon

Congratulations!


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh girls, I got tears in my eyes. You are the absolute best bunch of girls, so sweet and caring. Just did another test, those lines are getting darker! :cloud9: 

I just know this is going to happen for ALL the lovely ttc girlies SO soon, your strenght and positivity astounds me - you are all wonderful. Thank you :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

OMG congratulations hun!!! So happy for you! x


----------



## morri

Woooo great :) Giving you lots of stick :)


----------



## kintenda

Congratulations babe! You've waited long enough :) So chuffed for you! xx


----------



## purple01

YAY Congrats!! :wohoo:

Good to see a graduate from WTT get a BFP!! 

So pleased for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Widger

Congrats xx


----------



## Twinmad

Huge Congratulations babe :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girlies. Still feels so surreal!
:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

OMG I just seen this

CONGRATS HUN

:bfp: :yipee: :baby: :wohoo: :dust: :headspin: :bfp: :yipee: :baby: :wohoo: :dust: :headspin: :bfp: :yipee: :baby: :wohoo: :dust: :headspin: :bfp: :yipee: :baby: :wohoo: :dust: :headspin:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I have my F'X for a ultra sticky :baby: for you hun xxxx


----------



## EstelSeren

Huge congratulations hon!! That's fabulous news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## toffee87

OMG!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congratulations !

Hope you have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy. (and hope i'll be over there in first tri too soon lol)

xx

:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## alice&bump

huge congrats xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

OH MY GOD!!!! OH MY GOD!!!!! AARRRGGHH!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so so so pleased for you. Huge congrats. :cry: (Don't do this to a hormonal lady!!) xx


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations! :happydance: xxx


----------



## becky77

Big congrats x


----------



## hcg

ohhhh YAY!!!!!! So happy for you xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much ladies, you got me now with the tears. So many lovely messages :cloud9:


----------



## nightkd

Congratulations!! :)

xx


----------



## shambaby

eclipse said:


> OMG, Shambaby!!! It *WAS* the :ninja::sex:!!!!!! WE GOTTA GET ON THAT BANDWAGON!!!!! :rofl: :rofl::thumbup:

already there - going to be staying at a friend's house for the weekend at possible ov time, and hubby is totally on board with the silent :ninja::sex: thing!!!


----------



## Cinnamon

Hey that's great!!! I remember seeing you around WTT, you must be well chuffed. Congrats!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Thats Fab news!!! SO pleased for you hun, all the best for the next 9 months xxxx


----------



## jillypoop

WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go you!!! Haven't been on in a couple of days and come back to this, fantastic!!!

So happy for you!!!!!

Major sticky vibes, so happy and incredibly jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congrats my lovely
I am so so happy for you!xx


----------



## Zen_Jenn

I'm a little late to the party, but congratulations! I'm thrilled for you :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much girlies! :cloud9: :cry:
Silent :ninja: :sex: is the way!


----------



## Liz2

How wonderful!!! Congrats!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## mrscookie

Oh fantastic news!!!!!!!
Congrats 
xxxxx


----------



## Lou

OMG Ive just seen! Congratulations Hunni! Its soo good to see a WTTer get a BFP!! :D xxxxx


----------



## shelx

congrats :)x


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats!


----------



## Webbykinskt

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!


I sooooo told you!!!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*OH MY GOD!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congratulations. I am on CD25 and you have given me hope. I have been trying to hold out but its getting so hard! I may have to test in the morning! I am so happy for you!


----------



## helen1234

congratulations xx


----------



## alio

that's just fanatastic... wishing you a lovely preggers journey sweetheart. xx


----------



## peekaboo

Congratulations!


----------



## princess_t

Congrats.


----------



## _Hope_

Great news - congratulations! x


----------



## Sparky0207

Yay!! :happydance:

So pleased for you! Have a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats!!


----------



## cinnamum

Congratulations hun x x x x


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations! :wohoo: 

So happy for you! x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girlies, so wonderful to come back to all these messages :cry: :cloud9:


----------



## emie

:hugs: congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## shambaby

hey, welcome back :hugs:

how was your trip? and how are you and the little ninja? i need some :ninja::sex: tips for our weekend staying with a friend when i'm probably going to ovulate - excellent timing or what? :dohh:


----------



## Drazic<3

Sham, check my preggo journal -x-x-


----------



## zowiey

Wow!!! I've only just seen this!! Massive congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats! here is to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

HUGE congrats!! lots of sticky!!! :dust:


----------



## bambikate

aww congrats x x


----------

